# Nutmeg Farm {pics from here} pic heavy** :)



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Since it's been so amazing in NE Ohio lately, I took some photos of my place and the animals...so here's a quick tour of my farm...










This is the poultry/kid barn next to the big doe pasture










This is the big doe barn/pasture area










A few of the ladies in the pasture










Can't forget the baby Polish chicks...










And of course, my new baby (finally...six years of waiting!!) Nutmeg's Bail Me Out (Bailey) (Yes, I do look angry, but this snow white saanen just ran through a huge muddy spot!! Look at her hooves!!)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful place you have there..and grass already too! I love your chickens.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like the barn in the first photo!  

Bailey is too cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice -- I would be stealing the poultry barn for my goaties  very nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

love your place.... :thumb:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Why thanks all  The barn in the first photo is really nice, but I could never fit my girls in there, it's aweful small inside because there is a stove and a staircase and such...but it makes a wonderful kid barn!! Yes!! We finally have grass!!! I've never gotten such green grass so early in the year, it's amazing! I didn't notice how banged up the back of my doe barn is! My brother came down with a huge ford tractor to clean the large run and had a few..."misses" (but succeeded in knocking the door of the wheels!!), so it has to be put back on the track and repainted.. :hair: :GAAH: But thank you for the nice comments


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice set up. And it's so green! Is that a llama I spie in back 40?

Deb Mc


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Yipp, that's my guard llama Lance "on duty" he has anger issues with the ducks in the pond just outside...he over does his job just a bit lol :roll:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, super nice place there. :clap: Several of us will :drool: over that grass. :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes its been super nice here in Ohio. Im getting green grass to and its about time. I love your setup and the little barn its so cute. Love your goaties.


----------

